# Lots of Planting done today!



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Even tho we should be on the halloween projects today we had to stop & do some planting!! Got all the cucumbers put in the garden, plantes 30 tomatoe plnats last friday. I even put in a rhubarb plant.

We have more seeds to get in put we are working away. Last thur. I got all the pots done for my front porch it looks nice! Today the impatients & marigolds went in in front of my house. We also planted a pretty good size Wisteria I bought, a gardenia plant & some other stuff.


----------

